# Looking for a Standard Breeder near NM



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello,

My family and I are hoping to acquire a Standard Poodle sometime this year but we're taking our time and approaching the entire endeavor very deliberately. We have 3 kids (ages: 12, 9, and 2), 2 cats, and a large 1/2 acre yard with 10 chickens. First question: Are the poor chickens doomed? Or can we train a puppy not to kill them? 

I would like to find a responsible, experienced and knowledgeable breeder who we can trust to provide us with a great pet, but I'm overwhelmed by the hunt! I don't really understand what criteria I should require of a breeder for a FAMILY DOG (as opposed to a show-quality dog) and the health testing has me completely confused.

I live in Albuquerque, NM and I am hoping to get some good tips about quality breeders in the SW region. We travel to Colorado for a trip every July and would be open to picking a dog up there but also would consider flying to a state somewhere in the west. 

I'm grateful for any advice and recommendations you can offer!

--Molly


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Molly,

First off, about the chickens, good news there . Our wonderful PF member Lily_cd_re has a Standard Poodle (Spoo) and a GSD, and she and her BF have done great by the chicks they got last year. Here's a link to the subforum with a good many posts on the topic; just search on chickens when you get there. Some excellent stories have been posted, and I think one or two other members have chickens as well. Other Animals - Poodle Forum - Standard Poodle, Toy Poodle, Miniature Poodle Forum ALL Poodle owners too!

I understand how it can feel overwhelming to find the best breeder for your family. Many if not most times great family dogs of a specific breed come from responsible, reputable breeders who prove their dogs via conformation and/or performance, and who also health test. So even though you don't want a show dog yourself, the reason to talk with the better breeders is you're looking for a pup who will most likely have a stable temperament and a healthy life, not something a BYBer can really claim to offer with the same level of assurance. And really show dogs are usually just family pets with a career for a couple years, anyway . Kids and parents have to live with them, too! And I agree that a Poodle is a fantastic choice for a beloved family member and house dog.

I've seen this linked before and it makes a lot of sense to me:
I don’t want a show dog; I just want a pet. | Ruffly Speaking

Mary Olund is the Poodle Club of America contact for breeder referrals in the western areas, and here is how to reach her:
Breeder Referral Contacts - Poodle Club of America
Phone: (415) 457-4648
Email: [email protected]
Accepting calls from 7:00 AM to 7:00 PM Pacific time

I hope this isn't so long you had to quit reading, and hope to hear you've found a wonderful breeder before too long and see pics of your sweet little puppy, or even a young adult, should that work out better .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Molly, I just realized I've posted almost exactly the same response to your question (and later linked to it) in the past. So I apologize for my post tonight, as you must have hoped to hear from someone else. Maybe someone with more specific info will chime in.


----------



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Streetcar, 

Your response is so appreciated! The truth is that I am very new to Poodle Forum and I'm having trouble navigating it--my first post was way back in June of last year and I have NO IDEA how to access that post…

So I just decided to reach out again! Thanks for responding twice. :act-up:

Thank you also for your encouragement and wisdom. I will contact Mary Olund and begin my search for the perfect irresistible little Spoo. And someday I'll share a picture!

I'm grateful!
Molly


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Knittingmolly, it's so nice to see you again. I don't think you'll go wrong with Mary Olund's information and referrals. Years before I knew anything of her or her Poodles, I reached out to her about an ad on Craigslist and she did everything possible to assist (after finding her name and email at the PCA website). She was quite genuine and it didn't matter that it was not one of her dogs--there was a Poodle involved and she wanted to help. She was really lovely and genuine.

She'll know who has litters and who is planning them, and I think you could ask her questions about having the breed. Here at PF, Lily_cd_re's great accounts of chicks with a Spoo and GSD are fantastic, and I'm sure she can advise if you post in the other subforum about starting a puppy off right when it comes to chickens.

You're in my home state and I still get homesick at times. I don't miss the attitude of many there about making dogs live outside, but of course not everyone is that way and that's not the only place it happens. Hope to move back one day .


----------



## BoodlePoodle (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Molly,

I noticed your thread since I knit, love poodles, and am in New Mexico. I am just beginning to look into getting a miniature poodle puppy, and plan to move sloooowly, so I don't have an answer about standard breeders in our area. I know there are some really good ones, though, judging by the dogs I see when I'm in training. 
I can give you a couple more resources, though. One is The Enchanted Poodle Club: The Enchanted Poodle Club, Inc. - Home Page 
Their website has contact information for some of the local group. Along with the national club contact, who is someone I've been meaning to call since I feel like you can't get too much information, the members listed on the site could help.
Their site needs a little updating since I don't see their regional specialty listed, but on May 8th they are holding their PCA affiliate specialty at Expo New Mexico. It's held in conjunction with the AKC regional shows here. I plan to go to look at the lovely dogs and try to talk to as many people as are willing to talk to me. I'll probably have my knitting with me.:act-up:


----------



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hi Boodle Poodle,

I'll be at the fairgrounds for the poodle show and I'm so excited. I'll look for the knitter! Thanks for saying hello and good luck with your search for a mini--they're adorable!

Molly


----------

